# 1991 Salsa Ala Carte Drop Bar Jelly Bean



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've had this guy for a little while. It was fluke trade and part of what I love about VRC collecting. I sold a frame on eBay to a guy locally. He came to pick it up and was checking out a few of my bikes and took a particular interest in my Bontrager CX bike. It just so happened that the CX was a bit too big for me and I really didn't care for the way it rode. I said I was open to trades if he had anything....and this was the first bike he served up. Even steven swap complete bike for complete bike. Needless to say, this fits me to a 'T'. I swapped out the brakes, new cables and housing, new bar tape. Sadly, I haven't even put a ride on it yet. Looking at it...I need to make some tire adjustments. Looks funny.

Frame: 1991 Salsa Ala Carte
Fork: Bontrager Composite
Rims: Trek Matrix
Hubs: Bullseye rasta
Quick Release: Salsa
Tires: Ritchey Z-Max
Pedals: Shimano
Crank: Ritchey Logic
Chain: Shimano
Rear Cogs: Sachs
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
Shifters: Shimano XT (on WTB shifter mounts)
Handlebars: WTB/Specialized RM-2
Grips: Off The Front Salsa logo'ed tape
Stem: Salsa P10
Headset: Tange
Brake set: Dia-Compe 986
Brake levers: Shimano
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite Ti
Seat Post: Strong
Paint: Team Jelly Bean
Size: 19"
Serial #:
Place of Origin: Petaluma, Ca.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I hate you

tape is overkill. not bashing, just being honest


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

nice rig! and cute bar tape. 


I like it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> I hate you
> 
> tape is overkill. not bashing, just being honest


Yeah, its a little over the top, but I had to on principal. When it falls apart...back to black cloth tape.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

*Wasn't planning on going camping today......*

.. but here I am pitching a tent.......

So Nice. I wanted that scheme really bad. When a I bought my 'Carte a few years later, they had discontinued the jellybean.

I think around that time the Salsa came with the chrome Bontrager Comp fork, as all the framsets I looked at back then included that fork for the price.

-Schmitty-


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

If this one is too big for you , please let me know.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Very nice score ER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I like the bar tape


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

SWEET! It looks perfect. I'd swap the drop bar and stem for a more conventional combination, but that's just me. Otherwise, I love it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Finally! My kid's big brother gets his day. Nice hubs.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Very very good. Looks like it will fly too!


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

I think I'd keep it as is a great example of the period. Ditch the LipLock and put on a FlipLock, and its all good.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Schmitty said:


> .. but here I am pitching a tent.......
> 
> So Nice. I wanted that scheme really bad. When a I bought my 'Carte a few years later, they had discontinued the jellybean.
> 
> ...


Haha!

Ala Cartes w/fork were really reasonable back then. They're great riding bikes. Underrated I think.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Schmitty said:


> I think I'd keep it as is a great example of the period. Ditch the LipLock and put on a FlipLock, and its all good.
> 
> -Schmitty-


It had a ghetto seat binder on there before and this was handy and fit correctly...so...on it went.

But ya, pretty close to all period.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Vlad said:


> SWEET! I'd swap the drop bar and stem for a more conventional combination, but that's just me.


Have you ever ridden drop bars on the dirt?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Before pic:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Sick. Keyesville weapon?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Sick. Keyesville weapon?


Nah.

Race bike: 85 Otis guy
Pit bike: 92 Retrotec


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

I've got an older FlipLock if you are in need. Also, the Flite was for sure ok for '91 (if that's why you took it off) But actually, I think white came a out a bit later.

-Schmitty-


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Looks like you need to rotate the bars forward a bit and possibly move the levers up a bit as well. Other then that, looks great. :thumbsup: 

jw


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice bike Eric! And yeah, that 2.35 in front looks a little weird, Pugsley-like, almost. And what's up with the 525's? Did you run out of 737's?

And for those in the know, how weird is it riding drop bars off road? Did it take a while to get used to?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

very very very nice Rumpfy. you certainly have an amazing collection.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Schmitty said:


> I've got an older FlipLock if you are in need. Also, the Flite was for sure ok for '91 (if that's why you took it off) But actually, I think white came a out a bit later.
> 
> -Schmitty-


Thanks for the offer Schmitty but I'm not too uptight about the absolute correctness of this particular bike. (Flight is on there now, seat binder is good enough unless I fall upon something rasta-ish.)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

GrumpyOne said:


> Looks like you need to rotate the bars forward a bit and possibly move the levers up a bit as well. Other then that, looks great. :thumbsup:
> 
> jw


Ya, maybe a bit. I didn't adjust any of that stuff. Feels good while in the drops, not good on the hoods. I'm also lazy...that tape wrap job took longer than I'd care to admit.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> Nice bike Eric! And yeah, that 2.35 in front looks a little weird, Pugsley-like, almost. And what's up with the 525's? Did you run out of 737's?
> 
> And for those in the know, how weird is it riding drop bars off road? Did it take a while to get used to?


Totally Pugsley looking. The 1.95 out back isn't helping either. I'm going to a 2.1/2.1 combo...possibly newer tires for practical use.

And yes...I ran out of M737s! Hard to keep a dozen pairs of clean, fully functioning 737's in stock! 

As for riding in drops, I first tried it on a P-23 on loan from Fillet-brazed. Its surprisingly natural. Took one ride for me to be sold on off road drop bars. Four of my bikes run/will run them now. Doesn't take long to get used to them at all.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> very very very nice Rumpfy. you certainly have an amazing collection.


Thanks buddy. Its modest compared to yours.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Sweet, very clean. The essence of a mountain bike to me. :thumbsup: 

FWIW, I like the tape and the 2.35 up front although I agree with going a little larger out back.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WTB-rider said:


> Sweet, very clean. The essence of a mountain bike to me. :thumbsup:
> 
> FWIW, I like the tape and the 2.35 up front although I agree with going a little larger out back.


Thanks! 

I'm running out of tan wall tires apparently.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Very nice, ER. A 2.3/2.1 combo works quite well IMHO. 

And for riding in drops, we used to always get asked "how do those work?" To which we'd answer "well, you hold on here and when you want to turn left you turn the bar left..." It's interesting why folks think drops off-road is a big deal. The only real difference (if your position is dialed) is your wrist/hand position. And your hand position is more natural in drops.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Excellent trade IMO, and I'm a Bontrager guy. That's pretty much exactly the Salsa bike I've been looking for, so expect some drooling if you bring it to K-ville.

As for drop bars off road, back in the day I spent about 40% of my "mountain biking" time on my cyclocross bike with regular old road bars, and never had a problem controlling my bike on the technical "woods" style trails we rode back east. I always got a laugh from the comments people would make as I passed them, usually along the line of "why are you riding a road bike!?" and "you're going to get a flat!"  . Actually, that reminds me of the time I got second place in a 12 hour MTB race on my road bike (with 24mm Tri-Cross tires), but that's a story for another day.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Those rasta bullseye hubs are just icing on the cake IMHO. I like the white saddle even if it is not period correct.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Tsk. That rear tube is a little out of place. I must say that I expected something better from the great Rumfy.


Just kidding.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent, Eric! I dig the bar tape to paraphrase Salsa If it ain't over the top it's worthless!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Yeah, its a little over the top, but I had to on principal. When it falls apart...back to black cloth tape.


I like it, but that black electrical tape is la-haim. I'd say you did very well on that trade. The drops are killer! I want it.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

It absolutely blows my mind what you guy just happen to stumble upon. Amazing.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

datasurfer said:


> I like the white saddle even if it is not period correct.


1991 - Seems about right for a first gen Flite.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> I like it, but that black electrical tape is la-haim.


The black electrical tape isn't bad (I've got red, yellow, or green that would be nicer), but if you look closely, you'll see that the bar tape doesn't go all the way to the center section of the bar. Must be why there are no close-ups of the bar/stem area 

Oh, and that extra-long valve in back...


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Oh, and that extra-long valve in back...


That tube must be from one of his Spinergy wheels, huh?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

IF52 said:


> That tube must be from one of his Spinergy wheels, huh?


Or Spin...


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Thanks for the offer Schmitty but I'm not too uptight about the absolute correctness of this particular bike. (Flight is on there now, seat binder is good enough unless I fall upon something rasta-ish.)


Coolio. Just remeber in 10, 15, 20 years down the road, 'correctness' may mean more to you (or anyone) than it does now. Point being, this one will age very very well. But we all know the dance.. it's tough to live life with an eye towards what (material) things will be worth down the road. This one will be more collectible than others I would say, as it had that prominent MBA cover shot/test, and is very complete. I always shake my head that rigs like this, and other o the site, are out there. Who the hell buys these things and doesn't just ride the crap out of them?

Nice early Salsa QR in that hub close up.

-Schmitty-


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> I always shake my head that rigs like this, and other o the site, are out there. Who the hell buys these things and doesn't just ride the crap out of them?
> 
> -Schmitty-


I agree. I can't pretend to be Joe Hardcore mtn biker anymore, and even when I had the time I didn't ride anywhere near as much as I could have, but all my bikes get ridden and look like it.

Sometime people buy things with the best intentions to actually put them to use and never do. And when you can afford to sometimes you buy the best thing you can and sadly wind up not using it.

And sometime people buy things simply to have them. The one that always comes to mind for me is the customer who ordered a Ti Fat from us in 94 or so. He wanted the frame painted red by Fat to match the red anodizing on Ringle parts. Every part on the bike was red anodized from Ringle or Grafton and I think it had red rims from Sun or somebody. Even had Ritchey tires in red. That bike was ridden maybe 100 meters then put on display in the guys home. A little over a year later he had it repainted (by IF) green and replaced everything with all the green anodized parts that Ringle, etc. were doing. I guess if you can afford it, why not.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ssmike said:


> Or Spin...


OR SUN RIMS!!! MWAH HA HAAA!!


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Late to the game... Nice ride Eric, looking forward to seeing it on the trail.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

nice. but raise the seat a bit, it almost looks like a Stan bike 

did you enjoy wrapping the bar? i found it the most challenging job on a bike so far to get it nicely done around the shifter pods and brake levers. especially with the cloth tape which doesn't stretch and on top of it is too short if there's cork tape underneath. 

Carsten


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Carsten said:


> ... especially with the cloth tape which doesn't stretch and on top of it is too short if there's cork tape underneath.


The trick is to use two rolls of cloth tape per side. End the first roll and start the second roll under the brake hoods.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

ssmike said:



> The trick is to use two rolls of cloth tape per side. End the first roll and start the second roll under the brake hoods.


now i know. you should have told me before i ordered them  it just worked out with minimal overlap though.

carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> The black electrical tape isn't bad (I've got red, yellow, or green that would be nicer), but if you look closely, you'll see that the bar tape doesn't go all the way to the center section of the bar. Must be why there are no close-ups of the bar/stem area
> 
> Oh, and that extra-long valve in back...


Yeah, its a little tacky, but all I had in stock. The bar tape came with 'Off The Front' tape for the ends...but it wasn't sticky enough to hold.

I must have wrapped and rewrapped those bars three or four times on each side to get it right. The shifter mounts threw me. I guess I could have thinned out the wrap to get it to end where it should...but its tight and there are no gaps/holes.

And I'm scrapping for tubes like I'm scrapping for pedals.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> nice. but raise the seat a bit, it almost looks like a Stan bike
> 
> did you enjoy wrapping the bar? i found it the most challenging job on a bike so far to get it nicely done around the shifter pods and brake levers. especially with the cloth tape which doesn't stretch and on top of it is too short if there's cork tape underneath.
> 
> Carsten


Haha! It does look a little low. The cranks are 177.5's which I'm not used to running and I could stand to possibly lower the stem a tick. 

I usually use cloth tape (and what mike said...two rolls per side). I've also done it over a layer of cork tape...which for me is a bit too big. Might work well for you if you've got big meat hooks for hands.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

ssmike said:


> The black electrical tape isn't bad (I've got red, yellow, or green that would be nicer), but if you look closely, you'll see that the bar tape doesn't go all the way to the center section of the bar. Must be why there are no close-ups of the bar/stem area
> 
> Oh, and that extra-long valve in back...


:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :skep: I was so keeping my eyes from the hidious tape, that I didn't even notice the gap-osis!! LA-HAIMMMMM!!!! RBI!! Don't get me started on that tire iron hanging down out of the back rim!!!

Actually, I'm jealous of him having that bike. It's cool though. I have something very specialized to comp-ensate my angst.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Doesn't compare, Stu.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Doesn't compare, Stu.


HAHAHA!!! Yes it DOES!


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

ssmike said:


> 1991 - Seems about right for a first gen Flite.


"Also, the Flite was for sure ok for '91 (if that's why you took it off) But actually, I think white came a out a bit later."

was all I was referring to. Was white available in 91?

SSMike. Can't wait to see your shop. Luv reading your blog.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

datasurfer said:


> "Also, the Flite was for sure ok for '91 (if that's why you took it off) But actually, I think white came a out a bit later."
> 
> was all I was referring to. Was white available in 91?
> 
> SSMike. Can't wait to see your shop. Luv reading your blog.


Thanks. White in 91 - I think it was. They were doing plenty of other white seats. If it wasn't it would have been only a year off. Although I would probably be hesitant to call Rumpfy's seat "white" but it is the great 1st gen style. Out of all the talk of re-issuing thumbshifters and Stumpjumpers, a re-issue of the original Flite seat would top all those.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

ssmike said:


> Thanks. White in 91 - I think it was. They were doing plenty of other white seats. If it wasn't it would have been only a year off. Although I would probably be hesitant to call Rumpfy's seat "white" but it is the great 1st gen style. Out of all the talk of re-issuing thumbshifters and Stumpjumpers, a re-issue of the original Flite seat would top all those.


And the original WTB SST (no stitching or kevlay damnit), and , and ,and... Jeezus, where am I, the Vintage forum or something?

-Schmitty-


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> And the original WTB SST (no stitching or kevlay damnit), and , and ,and... Jeezus, where am I, the Vintage forum or something?
> 
> -Schmitty-


Yeah. The new one's nice and very faithful reproduction, but I could do without the kevlar corners.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

ssmike said:


> Yeah. The new one's nice and very faithful reproduction, but I could do without the kevlar corners.


I don't know that there's a rider in the world who asked for or needs 'kevlar' corners on a seat. Looks like s**t, doesn't add anything, eats shorts.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :skep: I was so keeping my eyes from the hidious tape, that I didn't even notice the gap-osis!! LA-HAIMMMMM!!!! RBI!! Don't get me started on that tire iron hanging down out of the back rim!!!
> 
> Actually, I'm jealous of him having that bike. It's cool though. I have something very specialized to comp-ensate my angst.


No gaps in my tape job holms. (the red tape is the before pic)


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been thinking about this bike quite a bit lately and it may be in my top 5 faves. It hits all the criteria I like in a classic bike. The build is pretty stock with a nice mix of parts more balanced to the side of function over fashion. The bike looks ridden but not beat. It looks like the kind of bike an avid cyclist would own, not the kind that a dentist with too many Franklins in his pocket would ride. I think the 525s add to that. My fave detail might be the rusted bolts in the fork crown.

I only really have one complaint. I hate that stem, but I know it has to be that way for good positioning with those bars. So I guess it gets a pass. I'm usually quite lukewarm on '90s bikes, but this one is special. Nice score *Rumpfy*.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Man, I just keep coming back. I love your bike. Please get a ride report in soon. Next vrc ride, all NorCal bikes w/drops.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

themanmonkey said:


> I've been thinking about this bike quite a bit lately and it may be in my top 5 faves. It hits all the criteria I like in a classic bike. The build is pretty stock with a nice mix of parts more balanced to the side of function over fashion. The bike looks ridden but not beat. It looks like the kind of bike an avid cyclist would own, not the kind that a dentist with too many Franklins in his pocket would ride. I think the 525s add to that. My fave detail might be the rusted bolts in the fork crown.
> 
> I only really have one complaint. I hate that stem, but I know it has to be that way for good positioning with those bars. So I guess it gets a pass. I'm usually quite lukewarm on '90s bikes, but this one is special. Nice score *Rumpfy*.


Hey thanks man! 
I think thats the best complement I've gotten on this forum.

Ride report after the next break we get in the weather here. :thumbsup:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Yeah, its a little over the top, but I had to on principal. When it falls apart...back to black cloth tape.


Good lookin ride, nice job. I actually like the bar tape...but when it goes I'd go white. I think it would compliment the whole bike more. With the stem and brake hoods being black, the black tape might be too much black and throw off the balance with the rest of the bike.


----------



## kevin_S_08 (May 21, 2015)

Yes, Im reviving this old ass thread.....DROOL.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Zombie thread!
Still have the bike and it's been much improved upon. I need to take new (better) pics as it's been updated with a nice full M732 XT build and a rare straight blade Koski fork.










Before that raced at KV14.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

no more rusted bolts?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> no more rusted bolts?


Not on the fork anyway.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Reanimated thread (fitting for the season, for those who were dumb enough to rent the "re-animator" movies). I've landed, but haven't yet received a distant cousin of a jelly bean from across the pond. I'm going dirt drop, have the chrome Bonty fork, and am thinking M900 (it's a 92/93) so it won't be a total copy-cat (as Lee nicely pointed out at a swap meet this weekend), but might diverge on the brakes as I picked up a nice NOS set of silver Control Tech jimi stops, I know they're a couple years later, but I personally like them. I doubt that the build is worthy of a thread and I shudder at the comments I'll get, but I'll throw up some pics on an appropriate thread. Excuse the OT and pirating of thread. We'll soon have 6 BA Salsa drops, that's a ride right there...Cheers


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't think it's OT at all. Never a bad thing to keep good threads alive. Feel free to add to this one with your journey BC. 

A line up with all the jelly bean drop bar Salsas would be quite something. Two owners have become a bit recluse to public gatherings though.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the build, BTW it's SM # 1297, that puts it around 92/93, right? Another quick question I'll be using suntour barcons until well the heaven's smile upon me and I score a set of WTBs (not for $475 like the pair on ebay last week), in either case when doing the cable routing do you suggest having the shifter cables come from the mid bar (below brake levers) to the top tube, or have them come out near the stem? I'll have to figure out something else to do with the nice purple 91' Bontrager, might have to see if it'll sell, but I do like the ride. Cheers and if the salsa turns out nicely I'll bring it to K-ville and/or sea otter classic...dig it and hope all's well


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't think you want those shifter cables running all the way up the bars to the stem. Won't be very comfortable where you'll be gripping the bars, lots of extra housing!
Do your Google Image search and see how others have done it. Generally comes out 3" from the end of the bar.


----------

